# Kennels



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I had no clue I would be so stressed about leaving Daltrey in a kennel for 11 days. We do an annual Florida vacation and can't take him with us. He will be about 10 months old and I am sure he will love to play with the other dogs. It's just that he is pretty spoiled, sleeps with us and has constant attention. I think we are going to mess his head up with this new experience. Anyone else do this or go through this? I wanted to try to hook up with another V owner, but our busy schedule has not allowed much time to get to know other owners.....at least for this year.

KW


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

We found some local people who do it at thier home. Some have a dog or others that board at the same time. It's all in the care taker. Maybe Daltrey will not want to go back home with you? He could have a great time hanging out with another dog V or not! ;D Don't sweat it.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I have also contemplated hooking up with another local V owner who could possibly trade V's on vacations. I would feel so much better leaving Jake with someone who knows what to expect. Someone who understands Jake will be under the covers for the night I did find a kennel that looked pretty good KingWilly. Check out www.dogranchkennel.com, it is in Romeo. Looks like a lot of fun in the summer. Good luck! If you ever want to get the dogs together for a play date, let me know.


----------



## Tatiana (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes the breeder will babysit, we're going away soon and I have no worries about leaving Sammy with them, since they know the breed and have a farm where he can run around


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just curious Tatiana which dog has a higher energy level your vizsla or your weimeraner (sp?). Are they similar in temperment?


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I had really hoped that we could have hooked up Jake and Daltrey.....but my schedule and my wife's schedule has been ridiculous and it has been hard to find the time to get out and meet up. I REALLY hope that we can get together when the weather warms up a bit. Plus we need to do a better job getting out and meeting more V owners....unfortunately we tend to be pretty reserved and private people.....but having another V owner watch over your V would be great.....

We did check out the Dog Ranch and REALLY, REALLY like it. The manager and the gals that work there seem excellent. It is about 25 miles from our house, but it looks like it might be worth the trip. We did check out a couple of other kennels and did not get the warm fuzzies that we got from the Dog Ranch. I do want to check out the bark-a-bout kennel. I want to see what a blueberry dog facial is all about.....LOL.

I would love for our breeder to keep Daltrey, but she is in Cleveland....a long way to go. Plus, she works at a Vet all day so the boy would be crated all day and that would not work. 

KW


----------

